
Magic Mouse helps Apple double share of market in 8 weeks - alexandros
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/12/29/magic_mouse_helps_apple_double_share_of_market_in_8_weeks.html
======
mattmaroon
I've always wondered why Apple has been so focused for years on good product-
development driven design in notebooks, software, keyboards, routers, MP3
players, phones, and a few other peripherals yet consistently built mice that
every single living human despised.

I even went out of my way to check that thing out. While the shape is not
sufficiently ergonomic for me to use on a long-term basis (it forces your hand
into an uncomfortable shape rather than conforming to it like most modern
mice) it's overall pretty nifty. Definitely a step in the right direction.

~~~
rbritton
I bought the mouse if for no other reason that it duplicated most of my
trackpad's functionality when I'm plugged into an external monitor. I'm
exclusively a laptop user, so I've used nothing but trackpads for years, but
plugging into a 30" screen requires me to push the laptop aside.

The magic mouse is suited more for very small hands. I don't have small hands.
Given how little I'm plugged in it's tolerable though. This is their first
mouse that I have actually chosen above other market options.

The only real show-stopper is the touch scrolling sensitivity. In applications
such as InDesign and Photoshop (in full screen mode), there's a tendency to
jump suddenly miles away on the viewing area from random touches.

~~~
mattmaroon
Do you find that the two-fingered side swipe thing is a disaster to? I
couldn't pull it off without simultaneously moving the mouse.

~~~
weaksauce
I think it takes some getting used to but with a touch of practice the swipe
can be done easily. I am sure if you have a very slick surface though the
mouse will move no matter what. I really like the mouse for it's scrolling.
Especially the side to side movements and the weighted scroll. I dislike not
having a middle click and the right and left click are dependent on one
another. I need the right and left click to be independent for rocker
gestures.

------
lurkinggrue
In other news: Carpal tunnel syndrome cases doubled in Apple users.

------
AGorilla
This headline is deceiving, Apple doubled their share of the MOUSE market in 8
weeks

~~~
cdr
It was perfectly clear to me.

